# brassy dye job :[ help!



## r0xikat (Aug 5, 2008)

hey kids!

I just got my hair stripped/bleached and dyed.. and it came out wayyyy lighter than I expected it to be. The line of colors was "mocha", and this is nowhere near it. it's almost orange-y because my stylist put too much bleach in, and the color hardly took to the top part of my hair - but at least it isn't yellow and orange still. 

so, in a couple days I want to tone it down... my hair is your average asian black/dark brown, and now it's caramel on the verge of orange-y. the bottom parts of my hair aren't *that* bad and could live with it.

but I know in a couple weeks if I keep it, it'll get super brassy and more orange-y.

so it's off to sally's beauty supply!

what do I get? a rinse or a glaze in a darker medium brown? or...? for now I was going to get the Pantene dark brunette shampoo/conditioner to help with it for now, since my hair and scalp are pretty blah from all of the stuff.

TIA!


----------



## Korms (Aug 5, 2008)

If you are unhappy with the results I would go back to your stylist and ask them to fix it for free, any reputable salon will do this for you.  Why spend more money trying to fix it?


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2008)

don't do anything to it yourself. Go back and get your stylist to fix it. It's not fair that you pay for something that you didnt get!
Some thing similar happened to me (except my stylist didnt listen to me) I had brown dye in my hair, growingout that seemed to bled with my mousy dark blond. I told her about the dye, she seemed to think she didn't need to lift that colour and put the same colour dye all over my hair (copper). So needless to say the roots were orange, the rest was icky poop. I coudlnt wait long enough for her to cover it. i got my friend to fix it temp. and then i couldnt get my money back from the salon. 3 months later i had to have my hair stripped and then coloured. it cost me a lot more in  the long run.

So back to you're stylist. If you dont want her to do you hair ask for the manager to do it. If its as bad and you say, they should fix it right away. After all, you're they're client, you're walking advertising! 

If you reeaaallly want to fix it on youre own try clairol. they make a product to tone down brassiness.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree - go back to the salon and have it fixed.  It doesn't sound like the results are what you were after.  A picture may come in handy to show the stylist what color you want.


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 7, 2008)

definetly go back to the salon..i made the mistake of trying to fix my own hair tooo many times! I had bleached hair once and it used to get orangey brassy very easy and i was told to get the shaders and toners sachets in platinum blonde to take the orangeyness out and they always worked! Good luck!
x


----------



## lalunia (Aug 7, 2008)

Like everyone said, go back to the salon and get it fixed. I had a similar situation but with blonde hair that turned a nasty yellow and only my hairdresser fixed it by dying it brown.

In the meanwhile, youcan use a shampoo that reduces the brassiness. Sally Beauty Supply carries this purple shampoo (smething Lights, can't remember the name) and I think Joico carries something like this as well. Good luck!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 7, 2008)

Shimmerlights shampoo is great..   so is Paul the  Mitchell Purple Shampoo


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 8, 2008)

definetly go back to your colorist for a CPT - basically a do over for free. any good colorist will do this gratis. im in the same boat and had my hair highlighted blonde at my salon - the first girl made them awful orange chunks and i got them redone by another colorist and they came out amazing. 

getting it toned sounds like the perfect solution - it will make it darker (like you originally wanted) and will reduce the brassiness. to get an idea this is my hair when it was first highlighted (link), after a couple weeks slowly getting a bit brassy for my taste (link), then right after i got it toned this past sunday (link). for reference, my salon uses Goldwell color.

our asian hair, or any dark hair for that matter is very hard to turn light without brassiness. its just a matter of the natural pigment in the hair. to avoid brassiness, they would have to bleach it so far light, past the whole brasssy spectrum, then redye it to the desired color. understandably this is not done often by any colorist because it basically fries your hair.

i use Goldwell Color Definition in Intense for Shampoo and Conditioner. 
when you get your hair colored, *dont waste the money you just spent on your color using junk shampoo *because your color is going to change, oxidize and turn on you in a heartbeat.


----------

